# Training Program suggestions?



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

OK, so I got my new bike, lovin' it, and starting to look at new routes to take to extend the 10-mile loops I've done a few times. 

When I started running, there was variety to choose from on training programs to build strength and endurance up to running 5k from no running at all, and then to go from 5k to 10k, 10k to 1/2 Marathon, etc. Even had smart phone apps to help make the programs even more logistically simple. 

I'm not finding so much for cycling, and some of the stuff I do find seems to be written in some language I don't get, because it's heavy on acronyms and shorthand. I find it humorous and ironic that plans for "beginners" use such notation, as only a cyclist presumably beyond that level of training would know what they mean. LOL

So, anyway, suggestions for plans to help me boost my strength and endurance? I am not great hill climber, so that's an area I could focus, and I've done a pretty mild 14-miler, so I can go farther than my 10-miler if I keep to a mild pace. So I guess I'm looking to work on hills, endurance, and eventually speed. When I did the longer ride, it was actually 13.8 miles at about 12.9mph average. My ride on the 10.3-mile loop yesterday averaged 14.1mph, just to give some indications on where my pace is at currently. 

Any suggestions would be fantastic. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

It will go into more detail than you need but I would highly recommend the Cyclists Training Bible by Joe Friel. It will give you a good foundation for cycling training, it is geared towards racing but the ideas can be adapted to your cycling goals.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check that out, for sure. 

I'd also be curious how folks integrate cycling and running, as ideally I'd like to cross-train both. 

I've had these crazy notions of swimming, as well, but that needs to wait, lol. I have enough on my plate.


----------



## OWSI (Mar 11, 2009)

Couldn't you take the concepts from the running programs and adapt them to cycling. (distance days, speed days, hill days, rest days, etc.) I am not a runner by any means, and not much of a cyclist at this point, but I would think the concepts would align fairly well between these two activities. I might be naïve, but it would seem like any activity where you are looking to build performance and fitness would all follow a similar plan, starting with proper form, then progressing to strength and endurance while maintaining proper form.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

forget training at this point and just ride your bike and have fun without pressure to "train" or perform at a certain level. Ride longer one day a week. Ride some hills and ride some flats. Build your endurance slowy but steadly-10% increase in long rides. Back off every 4th week. Leave the computer off the bike and just ride for time for 1 hr or 1.5 hrs for example. Your body doesn't know miles but it knows time. Once you start counting miles you will be focusing on speed. Just ride and your body will adapt and you will be riding further and faster. Maybe next spring start putting some structure in your rides or just ride like I discribed above for awhile longer-whatever feels right. Even if your weight is good and you are aerobically fit you need time/miles to develop cycling muscles as well as skill handling the bike.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

For where you are at now I'd say your proper training program would be quite simple. Ride lots. Try to make your rides gradually longer and you'll notice that they'll get gradually faster as well. Intervals and all that jazz aren't really what you need right now.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm essentially with the 'ride lots' crowd. Building base miles comes before getting into a more regimented training program. And when that time comes, it should be tailored to your goals, short and long term.

I part slightly with some members, though. I think cadence should be monitored, good form and a smooth pedal stroke developed, so don't leave your computer at home.

I also think there's a place for an interval or two. Could be something as simple as racing to that sign post up ahead. Considering that you mentioned challenging yourself, I think that would serve to keep you interested/ entertained along the way. 

Here are two linked related to cadence/ smoothing the pedal stroke. Not _specifically_ traniing related, but kinda....
VIDEO: Pedaling Technique

Cycling Cadence


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> I'm essentially with the 'ride lots' crowd. Building base miles comes before getting into a more regimented training program. And when that time comes, it should be tailored to your goals, short and long term.
> 
> I part slightly with some members, though. I think cadence should be monitored, good form and a smooth pedal stroke developed, so don't leave your computer at home.
> 
> ...


+1 for cadence. just keep your eyes off the speed. ride. have fun. develop some basic handling skills. forget the big chain ring. spin.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> I'm essentially with the 'ride lots' crowd. Building base miles comes before getting into a more regimented training program. And when that time comes, it should be tailored to your goals, short and long term.
> 
> I part slightly with some members, though. I think cadence should be monitored, good form and a smooth pedal stroke developed, so don't leave your computer at home.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! :thumbsup:

Those two links are now in my bookmarks for my browser for frequent reference. Gonna work on pedal stroke tomorrow on my AM ride. Whenever my computer does arrive (no ETA yet, I ordered a Sigma ROX 5.0, which has technically not been released, but was supposed to come out sometime in July), I'll start to focus on specific cadence, but I've been working on keeping it higher and spinning up hills most of the time. There are a few slopes where the gearing and my legs just can't spin the whole way up, and I do have to stand up briefly, but my focus has been to get "over the hump" and back on my saddle as soon as possible. 


The area where I live is just southeast of the eastern-most ridge of the Appalachians as they run through Pennsylvania. Rolling hills are the name of the game, and while there are no Alps or Pyrenees here, for a new guy such as myself, they can be daunting. 

I'm gonna explore the backroads a bit tomorrow, maybe stretch my distance out a little more, and bring the speed down a touch.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Agree to ride lots, work on form, and CADENCE!!! I helped a beginner cyclist prepare for a very difficult mountain bike race. The first thing I recommended was to get a computer with a cadence function, immediate improvement. We did lots of road riding for fitness, even though it was it a mountain bike race.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

The Rox 5.0 I have coming....some time, no ETA yet..... has speed functions, distance functions, HRM, and cadence. Also can be used with my running when I get healed up from this achilles injury and back to running. It's feeling almost back to normal, but I figure it should have AT LEAST another week off, if not two, before I even think about easing back to it. 

At any rate, when that comes in, I can monitor HRM and cadence, which I think will be important data. 

Tomorrow I'm planning to focus on my pedal stroke, and my time/speed fall where they may. 

Good stuff here! Thanks for the help thus far, and keep it comin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> THANK YOU! :thumbsup:
> 
> Those two links are now in my bookmarks for my browser for frequent reference. Gonna work on pedal stroke tomorrow on my AM ride. Whenever my computer does arrive (no ETA yet, I ordered a Sigma ROX 5.0, which has technically not been released, but was supposed to come out sometime in July), *I'll start to focus on specific cadence*, but I've been working on keeping it higher and spinning up hills most of the time. There are a few slopes where the gearing and my legs just can't spin the whole way up, and I do have to stand up briefly, but my focus has been to get "over the hump" and back on my saddle as soon as possible.


I took a quick look at the ROX 5.0 specs. Looks pretty nice. I think it'll work out well for you.

Except for the bold statement, everything you offer here is perfectly fine. Below is a link that provides some hill/ climbing tips:
CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS -

Re: the bold statement, don't fixate on any particular number related to cadence. Rather, as you work on smoothing the pedal stroke, vary cadence (within a range) based on riding conditions/ terrain. As an example, a cadence of 80 cresting a hill with little pressure on the pedals is fine, but you don't want to do that seated and climbing.



tddeangelo said:


> The area where I live is just southeast of the eastern-most ridge of the Appalachians as they run through Pennsylvania. *Rolling hills are the name of the game*, and while there are no Alps or Pyrenees here, for a new guy such as myself, they can be daunting.


I ride in similar conditions. Few flat stretches of road, but no real mountainous climbs. I call it undulating. That's good terrain for learning what gear to be in for what conditions. You'll shift a lot.  



tddeangelo said:


> I'm gonna explore the backroads a bit tomorrow, maybe stretch my distance out a little more, and bring the speed down a touch.


Perfect. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Schneiderguy said:


> forget training at this point and just ride your bike and have fun without pressure to "train" or perform at a certain level. Ride longer one day a week. Ride some hills and ride some flats.


Life isn't for training.... life is for living.

I am also in the "ride lots" group. There is a lot more to cycling than heart rates and average speeds. Take the time to learn to ride safely. And enjoy the experience. I sometimes say that: I don't exercise.... but I do bicycle a lot.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Will do. 

I guess by "specific" cadence, I more meant "a known cadence," as I honestly can't fathom counting it out as I'm riding. My mind just doesn't work like that, lol. 

So, when the computer is in, I'll know what it is rather than the fairly crude "I think I should be spinning faster" estimations I make now. 

I'm also glad I had one somewhat moderate ride first, and then yesterday, I wouldn't say I was "hammering," but I wanted to see what the bike and I could do on a loop I'd ridden on the mtb a few times already. 

I have some ideas on a loop of about 15 miles or so tomorrow. If I'm feeling up to it, I can stretch it some places. Tomorrow I just want to work on the pedal stroke stuff in the vid that was linked a few posts up....keep what I perceive as a fairly high cadence, but focus in on making my strokes better/smoother, and see what that does for me in how the ride goes. 

THIS is my motivator...biking, running, my martial arts, my bow/rifles (I hunt and shoot)......finding "focus areas" and working for that incremental improvement. I have learned through those other endeavors that practice doesn't make perfect, practice makes permanent. While I'll never be perfect, if I don't learn basics now, I will later have to unlearn bad habits. So...the form tips and ideas are HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I have learned through those other endeavors that practice doesn't make perfect, practice makes permanent. While I'll never be perfect, if I don't learn basics now, I will later have to unlearn bad habits. So...the form tips and ideas are HUGELY appreciated.


Definitely applies to cycling. I've been doing adult/ fitness riding for ~30 years now and am sometimes amazed at how poor my form can be when fatigue sets in. 

Gotta be ever vigilant of maintaining good form or fit issues crop up.


----------



## Bigfred* (Jun 29, 2013)

Having watched my wife transition from cycling to also running over the past 6 months, I think one of the reasons some of the intro to running programs are more prescriptive is that running provideds a greater potential for injury from going too far or too hard too soon. At each and every break through workout she has come home with a new niggle or sore spot.

"Ride lots" is a bit vague. Generally I have heard new riders encouraged to accumulate at least 2000 miles before worrying about a "training plan". That's not to say you can't or shouldn't be working on form, spinning, bike handling, climbing hills, occsassionally going fast, etc. But, accumulate some miles in your legs and get part way up the fairly steep early adaptation curve before worrying about committing to a "plan".

Friel's book has been a bit of a gold standard for a long time. But, it's pretty heavy reading with lots of those acronyms you mentioned. There are plenty of other more basic books out there more suited to beginners. I'd recommend starting at your local library and seeing what they have. While investing in a book like Friel's is a good idea because it can be a useful reference throughout one's cycling career, you'll be likely to outgrow the beginners books. So, borrow those if you can.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Just got back from the morning ride.... 

14.5 miles and 1,111 feet of climbs. Biggest ride so far, and I muttered some very unkind things about a few of those steep spots, but I got through them all the same. The descents were just as steep, if not moreso, and I rarely just let it roll, just because I didn't know the roads well enough to anticipate where in the lane I should be, possible hazards, etc, so I played it pretty safe and relatively slow going down, too. There were some steeper spots where I just couldn't spin them, even in my lowest gear, so I had to get up and grind it out. It does feel good to get over the top, though. :thumbsup:

I can feel the efficiency of what Friel was talking about in the video linked a few posts up....the "horizontal" pedal stroke, so to speak. When I would retain my focus on pushing my toes front and heel back, I immediately felt the bike surge ahead slightly. Now I just need to keep practicing it so it becomes second nature. 

I also focused on staying in a gear until my cadence came up high enough to make my hips just start to bounce. Then, depending on terrain, I'd either slow up a hair to stay in that gear, or up-shift. 

I only went to the big ring once, on a BIG down hill that was arrow straight and had a long straight up hill on the other side. I just wanted to go fast down that hill. 

So far so good. And I held 13.1mph for the ride. I'm gonna guess my riding will be like my running. Hard runs versus "ok, go easy" runs wind up being close in pace. Probably means I'm terrible at pacing myself, lol.


----------



## OWSI (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I am in much the same position as you are, here are my thoughts….
So what is your end goal? Are you looking for a 1 hour ride for fitness or are you looking to eventually be able to do an all-day pleasure ride, or something in between? Or, maybe you don't really know at this point. At this point it probably doesn't really matter. What is your limiting factor now, what is still sore an hour after the end of your ride? Sounds like you are on the right track to start with.... proper stroke form, and cadence, add in proper posture. (If you’re a runner, you should already be aware of proper hydration and nutrition.) Get these three things established first. Once you have that down, start working on what is limiting you. For me there are three considerations, time, distance and speed, decide which your primary goal is. For example if you are looking to go for a certain time, (2hrs, 4hrs, etc.) then work on increasing your time in the saddle, and don’t worry about speed and distance. If looking for a certain distance, (25 miles, 50 miles, etc.) then works on increasing distance and don't worry about speed or time. Decide which your primary goal is: time, distance or speed, establish a base line, and then work on increasing it. Most people recommend increases of no more than 10% per week. Concentrate on your primary objective first, then you can work on the secondary goals. There is no reason that you can't inter-mingle these into the same ride. Just decide which is primary and which are secondary. But first establish proper “form” (stroke, cadence, posture, etc.) It sounds like you have the perfect terrain for natural interval training; work going up the hills, recovery going downhill. As for using a HRM, you may find using “rate of perceived effort” (google it) effective as well. For me it is easier, as I don’t have to monitor another number on an instrument. The only number I need to monitor is cadence. Once I have the feel for the proper cadence range, then I can worry more about other numbers, (speed, distance, etc.). I’m still working on establishing the proper “form”. Most importantly – enjoy your ride!!! All the time, distance, speed should be secondary to enjoying your time on the bike!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've passed in and out of doing structured training as my goals have dictated.

I think there's a lot to be said for just going for a ride and having fun with it. As long as you don't do too much volume too soon, you're a lot less likely to hurt yourself on a bike than by running. And it's also a lot harder to hurt yourself on a bike with too much intensity, although when people insist on mashing around at low cadence, it can certainly happen. After a couple of false starts that ended in me messing up my ankle, it took following Couch to 5k to get back into running without getting hurt.

Just explore your area. Try to get in a couple rides during the week with whatever time you have available. Ride for as long as your inclination and the rest of your life allow on the weekend. Leave a more structured plan for when (if) you have a competitive goal in mind. Since bicycles can coast, you ought to be able to do everything up to and including a Century on "ride lots," possibly with a little attention paid to volume.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I like the concept of working fundamentals and building time on the bike, as I can feel I'm getting a little better already, as far as the hills I managed to pull today. 

My long term goals..... Not too sure. I don't envision competing, other than with myself. I want to develop some stamina and speed. I would say life will hold me to 1-2 hours for rides for the foreseeable future, except for some weekends. A Century might not be in th cards, just from a time perspective, and that's ok. 


I have some nutty thoughts of maybe doing a triathlon at some point just to say I finished one, who knows. 


For now, it's to get stronger, ride incrementally longer, and climb without dreading it. Lol


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I don't envision competing, other than with myself. I want to develop some stamina and speed. I would say life will hold me to 1-2 hours for rides for the foreseeable future


This (essentially) sums up what I've done for (literally) decades. I call it adult fitness riding. Served me quite well. And just a BTW... all those 1-2 hour rides can add up to around 6k annually, which is about what I've done the last 2-3 years. 



tddeangelo said:


> For now, it's to get stronger, ride incrementally longer, and climb without dreading it. Lol


Worthy goals, IMO. I have no doubt you'll get there, and sooner than you'd think. Well, the hills part may take a little longer. 
(j/k)


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

No, you're probably quite right about the hills, lol. I'm running my gears to the "bottom" and still had to get off the saddle for a couple of the steeper spots in the ride. I hit a 14% grade about 10 miles into the ride that was not a joy to climb, and was mercifully not that steep for more than about a quarter mile, but I was pretty happy to get past it without a stop. 

I just looked at my data on MapMyRide and Strava, and I'm seeing that my pedal stroke work showed up in the data. My speed is more consistent. Not great, but the wild variations are smoothing out a bit. 

I think I'm going to see if I can find a fun looking route of about 15-17 miles for tomorrow.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> No, you're probably quite right about the hills, lol. I'm running my gears to the "bottom" and still had to get off the saddle for a couple of the steeper spots in the ride. I hit a 14% grade about 10 miles into the ride that was not a joy to climb, and was mercifully not that steep for more than about a quarter mile, but I was pretty happy to get past it without a stop.


If you maxed out on your low gears and got yourself over the hill 'out of the saddle', that's fine, but avoid mashing. A better alternative may be to look into lower gearing and as your fitness improves, switch back to the OE setup. 



tddeangelo said:


> I just looked at my data on MapMyRide and Strava, and I'm seeing that my pedal stroke work showed up in the data. My speed is more consistent. Not great, but the wild variations are smoothing out a bit.
> 
> I think I'm going to see if I can find a fun looking route of about 15-17 miles for tomorrow.


It all takes time, but you'll get there. Just remember, increase saddle time incrementally and watch intensity.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn't get to do much time tonight...thunderstorms rolled through, but let me have a brief window close to the end of the day, so I knocked out 8.1 miles in just under 32 minutes, or ave speed (according to Strava) of 15.5mph. I was pretty happy with that. 

Tomorrow I will hopefully have time to get for a longer ride at a slower pace. 

I also felt a bit more "on target" with pedal stroke. Not great, but an improvement. Put it this way, I was able to spin the whole way up a hill that the last time I pedaled it I had to stand up for about 50 yards, so I'm making progress. 

I'm also up to 46.7 miles on the Roubaix. Not huge mileage, but I've had it under a week, so I'm doing ok.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> Didn't get to do much time tonight...thunderstorms rolled through, but let me have a brief window close to the end of the day, so I knocked out 8.1 miles in just under 32 minutes, or ave speed (according to Strava) of 15.5mph. I was pretty happy with that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will hopefully have time to get for a longer ride at a slower pace.
> 
> ...


I think you're doing better than ok. You're making real progress. Just make sure you don't overexert/ do too much, too soon. Dunno why I feel compelled to say that. :wink5:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks! 

I'm trying to make 50 mile weeks for now, since I'm not running. I figured 50-75 miles per week should be ok for me, and then look to bump that up a bit when my body tells me it's ready. 

The funny thing tonight is that I just worked on pedal stroke and keeping the pedals spinning fast without downshifting as much. That's mostly where the bump in speed came from, not from me deciding to necessarily go "hammer" the ride. 

That's pretty cool, to get those results from paying attention to basics of form.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm trying to make 50 mile weeks for now, since I'm not running. I figured 50-75 miles per week should be ok for me, and then look to bump that up a bit *when my body tells me it's ready*.


Well put. Our bodies DO speak to us. It's up to us to listen.



tddeangelo said:


> The funny thing tonight is that I just worked on pedal stroke and keeping the pedals spinning fast without downshifting as much. That's mostly where the bump in speed came from, not from me deciding to necessarily go "hammer" the ride.
> 
> *That's pretty cool, to get those results from paying attention to basics of form*.


Yup. fit and form go hand in hand.

I'm not an advocate for setting bikes up like the pro's, but watching them _does_ teach us good form. When fatigued, even their form degrades/ becomes sloppy. But when they're keeping a rhythm, they dance on the pedals, spinning at 90+ UP hills. There's a lesson in all that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with the ease into training approach. Letting the mileage naturally add up can actually go a long way. Once you add in a challenging climb or two (challenging to you) to your regular rides, you might surprise yourself by how much you start to develop. Once you get to the point where you want to formally start training, I believe in 2 simple things: 1) sprint/intensity intervals and 2) hill repeats. They really worked for me and the cool thing about training that way is that you can build them into your planned rides if you use strava or mapmyride or something similar to set your course. I found that I am far more likely to train if it is part of a ride than if I have to sit on the trainer for two hours.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

My time has been limited during the week, so I've gone with 8- and 10- mile rides. I got in an 8.1 mile ride last night, averaged 15.6mph. 

If I can get the time today, I want to slow it down and go longer....I've developed an intense loathing of certain hills in the area, lol, but I need to take them on. I've climbed them, but I still prefer not to. I was this way with my running, too, and as I got stronger I had less aversion.

Speaking of running, my Achilles injury is mostly healed. I don't think it's time to start running yet, but possibly next week. It'll be a month on 7/19 since my last run, so we'll see how it feels next week and if I'm ready to try it. If so, I'll go light and slow, and build it up. 

I'm kind of excited about cross-training, as it'll break up the routine of one or the other. 

As of last night, I have 65 miles on the Roubaix. I have noticed that going harder, shorter, beats me up significantly more than longer and slower. I did a 13-mile ride at 12.9mph average that didn't feel too taxing at all, and a 14.5-mile ride at 13.1mph that, aside from some pretty steep slopes in it, I really wasn't wiped out at all after it.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

So, my "just go easy, go a little longer, and shoot for no more than 13mph" ride tonight became 15.0 miles in 1:04 (14.1-14.3, MMR and Strava slightly disagree, and I didn't do the math, lol). Not a blistering pace, for sure, but was more speed than I'd expected. Hit some bigger hills than I expected, too, with 825' of gains. Most was not much, but there was a couple "oh crap" moments when rounding a bend. 

Legs feel good....I did open the throttle a little on the final 2 miles, just because I felt good and wanted to. 

This Roubaix may not be a racing bike, but I do enjoy how it gets up and goes when I have the legs to do it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> Legs feel good....I did open the throttle a little on the final 2 miles, just because I felt good and wanted to.


Good to stay in tune with the bod, but indications are you aren't (yet?) overdoing. Wouldn't hurt to do a recovery ride tomorrow. Maybe have a goal of NOT going faster, but doing that same route.



tddeangelo said:


> This Roubaix may not be a racing bike, but I do enjoy how it gets up and goes when I have the legs to do it.


Roubaix's are well known on the pro circuits. The bike ain't gonna hold you back. :wink5:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Actually, Fridays are my off days in my workout regimen, so no ride tomorrow. I rode the last three days (including today), so I'm cool with a break. Saturday I want to go slow and longer, so maybe edge out towards 20miles, but really work on reining myself in to not push up too high on speed. 

Weekends are when I have the time to ride, so I want to get some miles in on Sat/Sun, but don't want to beat myself up too bad, either. 

I'm really hopeful that I might get to start the phase in again for running next week. The Achilles really started feeling better, almost like a light switch, when I started riding a bike, and mobility seems good. 

I still feel a slight bit of stiffness or a slight soreness, so this week was out, but by and large, it's back to normal for several days now, so I'm hoping mid-week I can start running, too. I'm looking forward to recovering from rides by running, and vice versa. Actually pretty excited about it. 

I log my calorie intake and exercise calorie usage for my weight loss program, and since I started cycling, my calorie use has surged noticeably. Hoping to see the pay off from that here soon... 

And as for the bike "holding me back," it'd take a pretty bad bike to do that. LOL

The INSTANT feedback the Roubaix gives me when I pay close attention to pedal stroke and smooth it out is so cool, or when I push over a hill top and throw it up a few gears and start down the hill, man, it just gets up and GOES. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

20.2 miles today, 1135.2' of climb, 14.1mph average speed.

I was not pushing for speed, that's just where it shook out. My legs are tired, and I believe 20mi is my current distance limit. I'm not completely wiped out, but I know I put out a good effort. Today also took me to 100 miles on the Roubaix. 

I feel a bit more comfortable with it's handling now, too. Descents aren't as terrifying, although I still hold them back a bit (have only gone up to 36mph on a downhill, so far). Lots of "acclimating" to do yet with it, but it's getting better. 

My LBS has a limited jersey selection, and they are not sized to fit me, lol. I wear a large or XL t-shirt and have some room usually, but an XL jersey, not so much, lol. Probably once I shed another 10-15lbs those XL's will fit. I currently were a C9 (from Champion) running shirt when I ride. It billows a little, but stays dry and is very light and comfortable. The back pockets on a jersey would be useful, though. 

Anyone have any suggestions for us non-racing types who might want a jersey that doesn't make the wearer look like 10lbs of junk stuffed in a 5lb sack?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> 20.2 miles today, 1135.2' of climb, 14.1mph average speed.
> 
> I was not pushing for speed, that's just where it shook out. My legs are tired, and I believe 20mi is my current distance limit. I'm not completely wiped out, but I know I put out a good effort. Today also took me to 100 miles on the Roubaix.


That is a good effort. Congrats. Good to keep in tune with how you're feeling and tailor the next ride accordingly. 



tddeangelo said:


> I feel a bit more comfortable with it's handling now, too. Descents aren't as terrifying, although I still hold them back a bit (have only gone up to 36mph on a downhill, so far). Lots of "acclimating" to do yet with it, but it's getting better.


Even going from one road bike to another sometimes takes a few rides to shake things out (so to speak). All indications are you're doing fine, but this is gonna take more than a week.  



tddeangelo said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for us non-racing types who might want a jersey that doesn't make the wearer look like 10lbs of junk stuffed in a 5lb sack?


Performance has some nice jerseys at a moderate price. Look for club or relaxed fit - a slightly oversized fit, but won't flap in the wind. 
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1127009_-1_400060__400060


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> 20.2 miles today, 1135.2' of climb, 14.1mph average speed.
> 
> I was not pushing for speed, that's just where it shook out. My legs are tired, and I believe 20mi is my current distance limit. I'm not completely wiped out, but I know I put out a good effort. Today also took me to 100 miles on the Roubaix.
> 
> ...


Mountain bike gear tends to fit a little looser, so that might be a place to start. REI and a few online retailers also have some stuff at good prices (man I miss realcyclist.com for cheap jerseys and bibs). Try more "American"cut brands like Pearl Izumi and Capo as they tend to fit bigger than brands like Castelli and Rapha.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Bontrager and Specialized gear might fit better as well.


----------



## OWSI (Mar 11, 2009)

tddeangelo said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for us non-racing types who might want a jersey that doesn't make the wearer look like 10lbs of junk stuffed in a 5lb sack?


The Pearl Izumi Quest jersey should fit your needs. It's available from Performance Bikes and other retailers. Cost a little more then the Performance brand though. If you are going to go mail-order I would just go for the Performance brand and save a few dollars.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys for the jersey recommendations! :thumbsup:

I'm really enjoying my time on the bike, although my butt tells me the 1:25 I was out on the bike today was enough. I've noticed I'm not sore as much the next day, though, so I'm hoping to get out for 10 miles or so tomorrow. Definitely not as long as today, though. 

I think, though, that once I get up to 35-40 miles, I'm going to need to work on speed rather than more distance, as I just simply won't have the time to ride that long on a regular basis. I'm pretty sure I have a while till I need to worry about it, though. LOL


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I think, though, that once I get up to 35-40 miles, I'm going to need to work on speed rather than more distance, as I just simply won't have the time to ride that long on a regular basis. I'm pretty sure I have a while till I need to worry about it, though. LOL


Doesn't have to be either (duration) or (intensity). You can (and IMO, should) mix it up a little. Ride longer when the mood allows and time permits. Next, recovery (shorter/ moderate), then maybe a shorter, but higher intensity ride, then rest.... these being examples. We're all different, so find (and do) what works best for you. 

For the short term, I'd tilt more towards duration than intensity.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

That's kinda what I have in mind. My running program contained three runs per week: a short, relatively fast run, then a mid-length run with intervals, and then a longer, slower run for duration/distance. 

I figured once I get into a routine, I'd try to mimic that progression on the bike as well.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

11.62 miles, 15.5mph average. Wasn't planning to go that pace, and had a bit more distance in mind, but ran out of daylight, lol. It was pretty darn hot today and I had errands and such, so it was near dusk till I got out. Legs feel good, soreness from yesterday is gone. 

I might be starting to adjust to this cycling thing?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> 11.62 miles, 15.5mph average. *Wasn't planning to go that pace*, and had a bit more distance in mind, but ran out of daylight, lol. It was pretty darn hot today and I had errands and such, so it was near dusk till I got out. Legs feel good, soreness from yesterday is gone.
> 
> I might be starting to adjust to this cycling thing?


Gee, you never posted *that* before.... :wink5:

j/k - you're doing fine and (judging from your posts) having fun doing it.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

LOL, yeah, I know. 

I'm happy that my body seemed to rebound well from my longest ride so far, which was yesterday. I'll probably get out again tomorrow, but then off on Tuesday, as I have evening work commitments. 

Looks like running's out this week. The Achilles gave me some soreness today for the first time in a while, so I guess I need to give it a little more time. Dang it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> LOL, yeah, I know.
> 
> I'm happy that my body seemed to rebound well from my longest ride so far, which was yesterday. I'll probably get out again tomorrow, but then off on Tuesday, as I have evening work commitments.
> 
> Looks like running's out this week. The Achilles gave me some soreness today for the first time in a while, so I guess I need to give it a little more time. Dang it.



Why run when you can bike?  Seriously, the older I get, the more I prefer cycling to any other sport/exercise.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> Why run when you can bike?  Seriously, the older I get, the more I prefer cycling to any other sport/exercise.


Well, I do enjoy running, too. 

We'll see once I get back into it....see how the two blend and how my body responds. 

If the injuries recur, I'll be forced to hang up the running shoes. I've gotten interested, maybe for the winter, in joining a local gym that has a lap pool. That could be fun, and for sure wouldn't stress my body like running. 

I've read, though, that for bone strength and density, cyclists should either run a little bit, or lift weights to keep the bones strong.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> Well, I do enjoy running, too.
> 
> We'll see once I get back into it....see how the two blend and how my body responds.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I actually stumbled upon cycling myself on my way to try to train for a triathlon. My family's history with cardiovascular disease is about as bleak as one can get, so when my numbers got to the point where both my doctor and I were disturbed, I moved into action. Triathlon was a hot thingwhere I was living at the time (everywhere really) and I thought I would give it a go, but unlike during my 20's and track days in high school, running hurt in my late 30s and not in the good way. I felt like I was pounding my joints and feet to death. It seemed to get worse rather than better over time. I also found that the swimming (I had a swim coach) bored me to tears. The first week or two was fun, but laps are laps after a while and not all that entertaining. When I finally got a bike (after a couple of decades of not having one), I fell in love and felt like a kid again. I dropped the running and swimming with a quickness (my wife still laughs about it actually) and jumped all in with road cycling. Last year I flirted heavily with cyclocross and it still intrigues me, but my latest promotion brought me back to the East Coast and my friends that I will spend a lot of time riding and training with have no interest in it as of now, so I'm on the fence with whether I will actually invest in getting gear for it or not. My wife is interested in trail riding and I have a new coworker that's into it, so I might go that route instead. My point is that, if the running doesn't work for your body anymore, don't sweat it, cycling has lots to offer and is more fun in my opinion. Climbing mountians and riding through forrests beats running through neighborhoods, parks, and on high school tracks any day in my opinion. To each his own though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> Well, I do enjoy running, too.
> 
> We'll see once I get back into it....see how the two blend and how my body responds.
> 
> ...


Oh, and I do the weight lifting/resistance training thing. I try to hit 30-45 minutes 2-3 days a week (I keep it pretty simple here, not extra heavy and nothing crazy). When I added in the resistence training, the pounds started melting away and I felt like I was stronger on the bike for a longer period of time.


----------



## brad.stark (Jun 17, 2013)

Greetings tddeangelo. I am a new rider also, first ride was in may, though the weather here made it tough until June. I tried to give you a follow on Strava since it looks like you use that. I am always interested to see how new riders go about training. My only advice is to listen to your body, and have fun. If it isn't fun, you won't keep it up. So far I love cycling. I used to run... did 3 marathons, but took a break from running for a few years before starting again in spring. After a few months I started to get nagging injuries from running, so I decided to give biking a try. Boy am I glad I did, I love it.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Good input. 

I've been working with kettlebells for a while now, but I need to re-think my program there. I picked one that's good for fitness and cardio, which it is good at, but isn't necessarily strength-oriented. 

At the time, it was to let me get a good workout on the in-between days when I wasn't running. Since I can cycle more than I could run, I think my kettlebell regimen needs to be looked at again and focused more on strength training than CV fitness, which I'm working on with the bike, and presumably with running again, too. And honestly, I prefer the bike and running (being outside) to the kettlebell for just fitness purposes. 

But I think I can conjure up some kettlebell workouts from the same source where I got my program I'm using now, and they would be for strength-building work, so that is where I shall look. It seems KB's are often used for definition and lean muscle, not so much for large amounts of added muscle mass. That's what I'm looking for. Add a little mass to help with metabolism, but then really define and hone the muscles present so that they are burning calories like crazy. 

Where I REALLY need to look is my diet. It's MUCH better than it was, but lots of room to work on that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> Good input.
> 
> I've been working with kettlebells for a while now, but I need to re-think my program there. I picked one that's good for fitness and cardio, which it is good at, but isn't necessarily strength-oriented.
> 
> ...


You and me both on the diet front. I am back on the grind with addressing my eating habits right now and I feel a ton better (less lethargic, etc.).


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

brad.stark said:


> Greetings tddeangelo. I am a new rider also, first ride was in may, though the weather here made it tough until June. I tried to give you a follow on Strava since it looks like you use that. I am always interested to see how new riders go about training. My only advice is to listen to your body, and have fun. If it isn't fun, you won't keep it up. So far I love cycling. I used to run... did 3 marathons, but took a break from running for a few years before starting again in spring. After a few months I started to get nagging injuries from running, so I decided to give biking a try. Boy am I glad I did, I love it.


Somehow missed this post, but thank you!

Accepted the request on Strava...although I still use both Strava and MMR for now. I haven't decided which I prefer yet, lol.


----------



## brad.stark (Jun 17, 2013)

tddeangelo said:


> I still use both Strava and MMR for now. I haven't decided which I prefer yet, lol.


Same here and Garmin connect too. =) I like Map My Ride for planning routes, and Strava for looking at data afterwards.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

brad.stark said:


> Same here and Garmin connect too. =) I like Map My Ride for planning routes, and Strava for looking at data afterwards.


MapMyRide really is pretty slick on route creation. I wish the Route Genius would let you more easily edit the suggested route, as usually they suggest decent ones that I want to tweak slightly to avoid a road or intersection I feel is not safe. But, I make mental notes of where they suggested, then go map it out on my own in the mapping utility. Seems easier than editing the suggested route. 

It seems so far to me that MMR does a more accurate and more frequent GPS data sampling, but I can't prove that.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Last night I racked up another 15.5 miles in just over an hour. 

Tonight I have a work commitment, so it's a good day to hit the kettlebell later and let the bike have a day off.


----------



## modernworld (Jul 1, 2013)

tddeangelo said:


> Last night I racked up another 15.5 miles in just over an hour.
> 
> Tonight I have a work commitment, so it's a good day to hit the kettlebell later and let the bike have a day off.


Days off are good.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Today = 14 miles, 15.1mph average. Not too bad.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

tddeangelo said:


> MapMyRide really is pretty slick on route creation. I wish the Route Genius would let you more easily edit the suggested route, as usually they suggest decent ones that I want to tweak slightly to avoid a road or intersection I feel is not safe. But, I make mental notes of where they suggested, then go map it out on my own in the mapping utility. Seems easier than editing the suggested route.
> 
> It seems so far to me that MMR does a more accurate and more frequent GPS data sampling, but I can't prove that.


It's pretty easy to tell how often it's been done from a track on Strava. Just zoom way in and see how much the time changes from point to point. On my phone, IIRC it's about three seconds. With my Garmin watch, it's 2-5 seconds, though I could set it to 1 if I wanted to. From a measurement standpoint, that means segments lasting under two minutes are not going to be very precise. I wouldn't be surprised if MMR has settings too.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Today = 25 miles, ave. pace of 14mph, 1536' of climbs. 

This cycling thing is kinda fun.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Actually got to do a short, light run tonight. First time in a month. I purposely went on a day I worked hard on my ride, so my legs would be more tired and make it easier to hold back my pace. Running felt so....easy.....after a month of cycling. 

My achilles is not 100%, but it handled the run seemingly with no ill effects, which is good. I figure I'll do a couple light runs a week for now, see how it goes. 

I just checked my data and added it up...I have 180 miles on the bike already. Probably sometime this week on a ride I'll stop at the LBS and have them give it a once-over to make sure all is well. Hard to believe I almost have 200 miles on it already!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

brad.stark said:


> Same here and Garmin connect too. =) I like Map My Ride for planning routes, and Strava for looking at data afterwards.


Www.ridewithgps.com for planning. Strava for reviewing.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Dang, wish I'd found that site before paying the $20 for MapMyFitness premium for a year. 

Between Strava and RideWithGPS, I think I have what I'd need for no cost at all.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping the rain moves out and I can ride tonight. This next ride will take me over 200 miles on the Roubaix. :thumbsup:

I found that a local conservation group sponsors fun runs and a duathlon in late September. I won't be ready this year, but next year I want to do it. It's not long...2 mile run, 8 miles on the bike, and another 2 mile run. I just want to turn in a reasonable time, lol. The bike shouldn't be the worst part, but my running won't be ready this year. I got in one run so far, and while I think I could actually go faster than BEFORE my injury, I purposely held it WAY back to prevent re-injury. I don't know that I'd feel ok with hitting 4 miles total at "race" speeds (for me) this year anymore.

But next September, I want to give it a go, just to see how I like it. 

Not sure what one wears for such an event though? I guess triathletes wear shorts with no padding so they can also run in them? I have no idea....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> Hoping the rain moves out and I can ride tonight. This next ride will take me over 200 miles on the Roubaix. :thumbsup:
> 
> I found that a local conservation group sponsors fun runs and a duathlon in late September. I won't be ready this year, but next year I want to do it. It's not long...2 mile run, 8 miles on the bike, and another 2 mile run. I just want to turn in a reasonable time, lol. The bike shouldn't be the worst part, but my running won't be ready this year. I got in one run so far, and while I think I could actually go faster than BEFORE my injury, I purposely held it WAY back to prevent re-injury. I don't know that I'd feel ok with hitting 4 miles total at "race" speeds (for me) this year anymore.
> 
> ...


Cool, they have various versions of tri suits that are built for running and cycling out there, but you could easily get by with your bike shorts or bibs under a pair of running shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Pearl Izumi Men's Select Tri Suit:Amazon:Clothing


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I could, I guess I'm worried about the chamois in the bike shorts during a run. 

I could run tonight...maybe I'll shorten the bike ride a few miles and do a short run after the ride. Being a little tired would help me keep the running pace dialed back, for sure.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

September is a long way out. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do it.

Actually, I did a duathlon myself last Saturday. The second run leg was hard! I wore my usual shorts and jersey, but if I didn't have an ulterior motive for that, I have a pair of cycling shorts with a narrower chamois I sometimes wear for Bricks. Can't say I noticed it at race pace, though.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not worried in the least about the cycling, but I have to go EASY on reintroducing running. Overuse/training too hard is how I injured my right Achilles in the first place, and I don't want to happen again. 

Even if I could manage it, the wife is out of town for a work commitment the same weekend as the duathlon. I figured I might take the kids to check it out as a spectator. I want to see how some of it works so I know what's what before doing one, anyway. 

I have three girls....ages 10 (soon to be 11 at that point), 8, and 1 (soon to be 2 at that point). I will not have much free time that weekend! LOL

They also do a 10k run in the late spring on a gravel walking trail, well maintained, and mercifully flat. I might give that one a whirl next year, too. I should be "back on the horse" so to speak with running by the fall, but I'm taking it REALLY easy with phasing it back in. I did a 2 mile run on Saturday at WELL under my previous pace. Went ok, but I could feel the loss of range of motion on my right side, and it got a LITTLE sore when stretching afterward. Next day it was fine, though, but I have not run since. I was thinking about running after my ride tonight, but had other stuff on the agenda, so that was not in the cards. 

The wife and I took the kids for ice cream tonight at a local ice cream shop, and there was a flier up for a charity event on 8/10. It's a ride to benefit a food bank/anti-poverty organization. Choice of 10-mile, 25-mile, 33-mile, and metric century courses. The 25-mile looks WELL within my current capacity, and is very flat compared to what I ride now. I could ride it without hitting the two rest stops they have on the route. The 33-mile course is more hilly, and is longer than I'm used to at this point (did 25-miles on Saturday of last weekend), but there are rest stops at 13 miles and 27 miles, so I'm thinking of doing it and riding the 33-miler. The metric century is a bit out of my league, for now. LOL


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> The wife and I took the kids for ice cream tonight at a local ice cream shop, and there was a flier up for a charity event on 8/10. It's a ride to benefit a food bank/anti-poverty organization. Choice of 10-mile, 25-mile, 33-mile, and metric century courses. The 25-mile looks WELL within my current capacity, and is very flat compared to what I ride now. I could ride it without hitting the two rest stops they have on the route. The 33-mile course is more hilly, and is longer than I'm used to at this point (did 25-miles on Saturday of last weekend), but there are rest stops at 13 miles and 27 miles, so *I'm thinking of doing it and riding the 33-miler*. The metric century is a bit out of my league, for now. LOL


If you could manage this:


tddeangelo said:


> Today = 25 miles, ave. pace of 14mph, 1536' of climbs.


You could easily do a flatter, supported 25 mile ride. And I suspect you'd find the 33 miler only marginally harder. 

The metric century? I'd hold that thought for now.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep, no worries on me attempting a metric century! 

I'm going to take the posted cue sheet and map the 33-miler on RideWithGPS. With two rest stops, though, I can't imagine it'll be out of my capabilities. This past Sat. I rode the 25 miles straight through, and my butt HURT by the end, but the soreness was gone in a couple hours after I got off the bike. If I make at least one rest stop, likely both, that should help me through it. Where the route goes, though, I know there are some hills that might be daunting for me, so I'm going to map it and see. 

I am going to try to raise some sponsors. If I can get $300 pledged for the sponsoring organization, I get myself a nice jersey. :thumbsup:

Looks like a decent organization, though, and the pics from prior years look like it's reasonably well organized, too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I am going to try to raise some sponsors. If I can get $300 pledged for the sponsoring organization, I get myself a nice jersey. :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like a decent organization, though, and the pics from prior years look like it's reasonably well organized, too.


If you decide to do this ride, PM me the info and I'll send you a donation.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, that's extremely generous of you, and well "above and beyond"!

I just mapped the 33-mile ride. There's a stretch of climbing that's longer and harder than anything I've tackled yet. I think I'm going to ride it in my vehicle and see how it looks, maybe even see if I do a segment of the loop first. Rest stop at 12.9 miles, the really rough climb is from 14.5 to about 16.2, climbing about 350'. Probably small potatoes for some, but scary for a newbie. It isn't steeper than stuff I've climbed in the past, but it is substantially longer in duration. I guess if I do that route, I'll stop at the rest station, get myself feeling "renewed" a bit, and then head off to tackle the hills. There's a rest stop again at Mile 27, or around there, which is after the climbs are done and the last 6 miles or so are mercifully flat. 

The whole ride is 2427' of climbs, or nearly 1000' more than I've done yet on a single ride. I did 1100'+ tonight on a 15 mile ride and it really didn't beat me up too much. Mathematically, today was a "steeper" ride, at an average of 102' of climb per mile, vs about 74' per mile on the course for this event. Just looks daunting on the elevation chart on RideWithGPS!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

To some, climbs can be like headwinds... intimidating and mentally challenging. But considering your past experiences (running) and current progress, I think you'll do better than you think. Just find what I call a rhythm and stay with it all the way up the climb. You may be tired and a little sore 'day after', but you'll do it.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the confidence! :thumbsup:

I'm tempted to go the easier 25-mile course, but I know I should take on the 33-mile course. I can't get out to ride this weekend (family trip), but I'm hoping the hotel's fitness center at least has a stationary bike I can hop on for an hour or so. 

Next weekend, I want to try to maybe ride the actual loop for the event, see how it goes. I really, really have to rein myself in on speed and focus on duration. 

Last night I took a new route for my ride. I've done several loops going east, and several going west. Yesterday I went south. 15 miles, 1100' of climb, 14.1mph. The hills on that ride were absolutely present, but not terrible, and the proportion of climb to mileage is about the same as the charity ride course. I guess what worries me is that the charity event's course has the vast majority of the climbing occurring in three hills back to back to back that are about 1/2-way through the ride. 

The other thing I guess I could do is that I can reach those hills on a loop from my home, if I plan it right. If I get over them once, I'll know I can do it and won't be so nervous about the ride in 2 weeks. I guess the worst that happens is I stop part way up, let my legs rest, then get back on and go the rest of the way up.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> Thanks for the confidence! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm tempted to go the easier 25-mile course, but I know I should take on the 33-mile course. I can't get out to ride this weekend (family trip), but I'm hoping the hotel's fitness center at least has a stationary bike I can hop on for an hour or so.
> 
> Next weekend, I want to try to maybe ride the actual loop for the event, see how it goes. I really, really have to rein myself in on speed and focus on duration.


Three good thoughts here... stay in your comfort zone and do the 25 miler, ride the 33 miler as a test, focus more on duration, not speed.

Not to be critical, but I think you're fixating on data a little too much. Cycling is a physical activity, so focus on form and (as stated) upping mileage/ saddle time. 



tddeangelo said:


> I guess what worries me is that the charity event's course has the vast majority of the climbing occurring in three hills back to back to back that are about 1/2-way through the ride.


The thing to remember is... this ain't no race. It's a charity ride. Sure, you want to finish, but you can pace yourself as you see fit. 



tddeangelo said:


> The other thing I guess I could do is that I can reach those hills on a loop from my home, if I plan it right. If I get over them once, I'll know I can do it and won't be so nervous about the ride in 2 weeks. *I guess the worst that happens is I stop part way up, let my legs rest, then get back on and go the rest of the way up.*


Yup. Like I said, it's ain't no race. :wink5:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I can do the 33 miles. I just have to convince myself of it, lol. 

I know I can do the distance, I just have to get over myself and take on the hills. And, I won't get better at climbing by avoiding it.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I drove about 1/3 to 1/2 of the course today in my truck. The big, scary looking hills on the computer aren't AS formidable "in person," and I can surely handle them. There are some other "bumps" in the elevation chart on RideWithGPS, though, that are NOT "bumps" when on them for real. 

I changed my mind twice tonight about whether to do the 25-mile loop or 33-mile loop on this event. The 33-mile loop climbs about 2400' and the 25-miler is 1000'. 

In other news, I found out there's a Performance shop near enough to me to go to it. I may do so early next week...see how those jerseys fit and order/buy some. My C9 running shirt that I've been wearing that was "somewhat fitted" is now loose as a flag in the breeze, lol. I've lost about 20lbs since I bought the shirt, and running in it is no big deal, but at 30mph+ coming down a hill, it's flapping like mad now. I also want to stop at my LBS and retry a few jerseys there and see if he has anything for me currently. 

The bike is probably near ready for a tune-up, too. 223 miles on it, and the shifting isn't terrible, but isn't what it was originally. They told me to expect this and to come in when i started to notice it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I changed my mind twice tonight about whether to do the 25-mile loop or 33-mile loop on this event. The 33-mile loop climbs about 2400' and the 25-miler is 1000'.


You remind me of me. Thinking something to death, knowing all along what you're going to do. 

Are we taking bets here?? 



tddeangelo said:


> In other news, I found out there's a Performance shop near enough to me to go to it. I may do so early next week...see how those jerseys fit and order/buy some.


As with may things cycling related, jerseys are personal, but FWIW my fav is a cheapo Performance. Not loose, not tight. _Very_ comfortable.



tddeangelo said:


> I've lost about 20lbs since I bought the shirt...


Kudos to you for that! :thumbsup:



tddeangelo said:


> The bike is probably near ready for a tune-up, too. 223 miles on it, and the shifting isn't terrible, but isn't what it was originally. They told me to expect this and to come in when i started to notice it.


Seems a little early to need a tuning, but that depends on how well the bike was prepped prior to delivery. Probably just needs a slight adjustment to cable tension.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, like the bike purchase....

I would sit in the corner in the fetal position repeating over and over "I am NOT buying a carbon bike, I'm NOT buying a carbon bike...." And then I bought a carbon bike. LOL

I did find out, however, that if I can get $300 in pledges I will be a shoe-in or nearly so for a $100 gift card for an LBS. They take the top two fund raisers over $300, and so far with 2 weeks to go, there's only one eligible. 

I have from 9:15AM to 2:30PM to complete the ride. I suspect I can accomplish it, whichever course I take.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Whatever you decide, I'm sure you'll do fine. Offer stands on the pledge.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you, on all fronts. 

I will PM you the ride info.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I signed up for the 33-mile course. I figured I needed to just sign up and then do it. 

I don't have fund-raising info yet, but I'll PM it to you when I do, PJ. Thank you a ton for all your support as I've gotten going in cycling so far!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I signed up for the 33-mile course. I figured I needed to just sign up and then do it.
> 
> I don't have fund-raising info yet, but I'll PM it to you when I do, PJ. Thank you a ton for all your support as I've gotten going in cycling so far!


Cool! Yer gonna do fine....

And, you're welcome!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Good for you. One of the nice things about doing events is that they can give us a challenge to rise to.

And at worst, you won't be the only person pushing a carbon fiber bike up the hills.

Which reminds me - on a charity ride, don't follow anyone too closely. The range of fitness at these things can be "interesting."


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I know. I'm one of those who is probably one to give some distance to!

I have focused on riding more steady "lines" as I workout, but I am still leery of riding in a group. I had planned to just let everyone go and if I pass people, so be it. I'll bet that within a few miles everyone will be pretty well strung out.


----------



## Bikes4Life (Jul 26, 2013)

Chris Carmichael's yearlong plan is a good endurance plan for advanced cyclists. You do 8 -11 weeks of build-time work followed by 3 weeks of rest.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I mapped out a 25-mile course yesterday, 10-12 miles of which overlaps the worst stretch of hills of the 33-mile ride for the charity event. I got over them all--- and I managed to stay seated for all of them, too.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Today- 18.3 miles, between 900 and 1000 feet of climb, avg pace of 15.0mph. Longest I've held that pace so far. 

Tomorrow is a running day..."active recovery," if you will. Thursday, I will take my bike over the 300-mile mark.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Got to a local Performance Bicycle shop tonight for the Red Tag sale....

Got two Performance Club II Jerseys, one red and one yellow, got a pair of socks, and a set of Tifosi sunglasses. My el-cheapo's I use for general wear are ok, but I wear contacts, and I have almost lost a contact a few times when I come tearing down a hill. The Tifosi's wrap around my eyes a lot better, and should really cut the wind that hits my eyes. Got it all done for about a c-note, so that's not too bad, really. 

The bummer is now that I won't get to play with my new toys tomorrow. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow here, dang it. Like, hard/driving rain. Ugh. 

On the training front, I did a run tonight on a local cinder-covered path with almost no hills/slope. 5 miles in just under 50 minutes. That's not TOO bad.


----------



## e_rat (Apr 21, 2013)

Dave Cutter said:


> Life isn't for training.... life is for living.
> 
> I am also in the "ride lots" group. There is a lot more to cycling than heart rates and average speeds. Take the time to learn to ride safely. And enjoy the experience. I sometimes say that: I don't exercise.... but I do bicycle a lot.


Totally agree!

Before you train for physical, try to feel it first. Feel the bike; feel it when you shift; feel it when you paddle slowly; feel your leg muscles when you paddle in different speed; feel your lung how you breath... Like tame your horse; like making your body and your bike into one. Seriously, I do it all the time when I warm up. The first time I climbed a 400ft, I was like "wtf" looking up the hill. Now, I feel that I can go any distance and elevation (almost )

Ok, make it simple to understand. Practice on the technique, then train your physical with proper technique. It will be more efficient and enjoyable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

tddeangelo said:


> Well, I mapped out a 25-mile course yesterday, 10-12 miles of which overlaps the worst stretch of hills of the 33-mile ride for the charity event. I got over them all--- and I managed to stay seated for all of them, too.


Don't be overly prejudiced against climbing out of the saddle. It can be a great tool. Do pay attention to form. There are more and less efficient ways to do this. Try to stand relatively upright. Try to center yourself over the pedal you're working on. Try to propel the bike in a straight line. Try not to bob up and down too much. Experiment with gear selection.

Good luck! Sounds like you're showing yourself that the 33 mile course is within your ability.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Don't be overly prejudiced against climbing out of the saddle. It can be a great tool. Do pay attention to form. There are more and less efficient ways to do this. Try to stand relatively upright. Try to center yourself over the pedal you're working on. Try to propel the bike in a straight line. Try not to bob up and down too much. Experiment with gear selection.
> 
> Good luck! Sounds like you're showing yourself that the 33 mile course is within your ability.


I have had to get up out of the saddle, but so far, I've been able to take on the hills i've hit while seated....mostly. There are a few that made me just have to pop up and stand, and I haven't been back to them in almost a month. I need to hit them again and see what differences I feel. 

I went 32.7 miles in the rain on Saturday. Well, at least half of it was in steady rain. Really wasn't that bad to ride in the rain. Slowed down, watched my turns and such, but didn't mind it much to be honest. Had about 2200' of rolling climbs, so the ride was on par with this Sat's charity event, and I rode it straight through in 2:20. Not fast, but I wasn't staggering when I got back, either. Was actually pretty good, really. Butt didn't even hurt from the saddle. I could probably do the charity ride on Saturday straight through....not sure if I want to, though, but I might. 

After that, I think I may work toward the duathlon I mentioned in Sept. My wife was supposed to be out of town for work that weekend, but that was re-scheduled, so I could maybe do it. My Achilles is doing well with runs, so I may get prepped for that. 2 mile run, 8 miles on the bike, then 2 miles of running. I could finish it now, but I want to do it without looking like I'm about to die when I'm crossing the line, lol.

Oh, and tonight was 17.1 miles, ave speed of 15.8mph. Once in a while I do a shorter ride and hammer it. My speed has gone up, and I can sustain over 15mph, which is a marked improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Rode the 33-mile course for the charity event today. 

I did do a quick stop at each rest area to gulp down some gatorade and eat an orange wedge, but I was feeling good, so I went right back on the bike both times. 

Strava tells me my time was 2:08 for 33 miles and 2200' of climbs, avg of 15.5mph. 

I actually lined up all the way to the back, and wound up passing all but the riders who I knew I couldn't hang with for long. I stayed with them for 5 or 6 miles, and then that little lead pack strung out. I was on my own for a bit, then started passing people that had gone out ahead of me. 

Overall, it was a fun ride, and I wound up being the highest individual fund raiser for the event, so I got a jersey and a cycle tool kit. Don't know how to use half the tools in it, but I can sure learn!

Thanks to everyone for the support as I have started cycling. 15.5mph for this course is sure not fast, but it's pretty good considering that 6 months ago, I couldn't have done 5 flat miles at 10mph without a rest!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> Rode the 33-mile course for the charity event today.


Thought about you on my ride today. Kinda remembered the 'big event' was today. 

15.5 average and passed a bunch of folks along the way, huh? So, what was there to worry about! I knew you'd do fine, but congrats anyway. Well done! 

I'd bet you're now eying that duathlon... :yesnod:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

LOL, that's how I am... 

Yeah, I feel pretty good. Legs are a little tired, but not bad at all. My butt hasn't been bothered by the saddle in a few rides now, so that's a good sign My Sigma computer is available now, but I had the shop hold off on it till my next pay check. My dog managed to gash himself really badly while goofing around in my yard, to the tune of emergency surgery that required some obscene number of stitches and staples. Yes, staples. The vet bill was not good, but at least the poor guy is on the mend now. 

I should have the Sigma by month's end, though, and then I can pay a little more attention to where my cadence is. I do now, but it's pretty vague (things like "I think I should be spinning faster" or "I've slowed too much, time to downshift"). 

Speaking of cadence, it was interesting to watch people jump right off their saddles when I was not. I lost some ground on climbs, but I was by FAR the heaviest rider in the group I was with, so I kind of expected that. I did get up on the peddles a few times, but not much. Just enough to push over steep spots without really getting slow and grinding it out from the saddle. 

As for the duathlon, I misunderstood what my wife told me....another work-related trip was rescheduled, but not the one that conflicts with the duathlon. I could probably get my mom to watch my three girls, but it will be a lot of logistical juggling to make it all work and actually let me be able to focus on the duathlon when I'm at it. It's better for the kids if I skip it this year, and probably also for me. I ran 5.5 miles on Thursday, avg pace of 9:26/mile, and my Achilles recovered by the next day, but it was sore. It's probably best to not be training on runs too hard now anyway. 

The same group sponsoring the duathlon does 5k's and 10k's throughout the spring and summer, as well as short bike races (~15 miles). I can get involved with them in the spring.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> My dog managed to gash himself really badly while goofing around in my yard, to the tune of emergency surgery that required some obscene number of stitches and staples. Yes, staples. The vet bill was not good, but at least the poor guy is on the mend now.


As you can probably tell from my avatar, I'm an animal lover, so kudos to you for taking care of your pup. Sorry for his injury, but glad he has caring owners. Bet he'll be fine, but I feel your pain re: vet bills.  



tddeangelo said:


> I should have the Sigma by month's end, though, and then I can pay a little more attention to where my cadence is. I do now, but it's pretty vague (things like *"I think I should be spinning faster" or "I've slowed too much, time to downshift"*).


Your method may be a little vague, but it does show that you're staying in tune with your pedal stroke and making changes as you see fit. I still advise a cadence computer, but you'll be ok for another couple of weeks. 



tddeangelo said:


> Speaking of cadence, it was interesting to watch people jump right off their saddles when I was not. I lost some ground on climbs, but I was by FAR the heaviest rider in the group I was with, so I kind of expected that. I did get up on the peddles a few times, but not much. Just enough to push over steep spots without really getting slow and *grinding it out* from the saddle.


That phrase makes me shudder, but the remainder of what you describe is (IMO) how cyclists _should_ climb. Stay seated as much (and as long) as possible, then when cadence drops, get out of the saddle to bring cadence back up. Read the terrain ahead and either opt to crest the hill out of the saddle, or stay seated (if cadence permits).

I've seen riders get out of the saddle to climb a hill that's sprint-able. It's like an automatic reflex to just get up when the terrain goes up. In many instances, it's simply not necessary. 

I have a link with climbing tips that I've posted, If you haven't seen it, let me know and I'll re-post. This is one instance where I advise riders to watch the pros, and do as they do. 



tddeangelo said:


> I ran 5.5 miles on Thursday, avg pace of 9:26/mile, and my Achilles recovered by the next day, but it was sore. It's probably best to not be training on runs too hard now anyway.


You know how you feel better than anyone, but from your description, I'd say ride more, run less. And that's by biased opinion! :wink5:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, right now I'm doing 4-5 rides per week and one run, so I'm still pretty tilted toward riding, but I like a good run once in a while.  Long-term, I'd like to be doing 4 rides and 2 runs per week. I'm probably also going to get in the gym here soon and get some weight training in the mix. Nothing crazy, just want to get a little more muscle on my upper body. 

I could use that link on climbing....i'm sure I should have seen it before, but if you could re-post, I'd be appreciative!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> As you can probably tell from my avatar, I'm an animal lover, so kudos to you for taking care of your pup. Sorry for his injury, but glad he has caring owners. Bet he'll be fine, but I feel your pain re: vet bills.
> 
> 
> Your method may be a little vague, but it does show that you're staying in tune with your pedal stroke and making changes as you see fit. I still advise a cadence computer, but you'll be ok for another couple of weeks.
> ...


I had one of my best rides today. Good bike is in the shop but one of the groups I ride with was doing 60+. Just getting back from a vacation where I only had access to a stationary bike which I rode 3 times to Sufferfest videos on my tablet. Additionally, the good bike is in the shop do to a poor crank assembly which caused the drive train to shift sometimes when standing. So between the two things I have been really focused on not standing but spinning quickly up hills. 

It worked. I got up less than anyone today and was usually the second guy up most climbs, occasionally the first. The guy who was up ahead is about 50 or more pounds lighter than me and an incredible athlete. So now I just need to keep it up.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> I had one of my best rides today. Good bike is in the shop but one of the groups I ride with was doing 60+. Just getting back from a vacation where I only had access to a stationary bike which I rode 3 times to Sufferfest videos on my tablet. Additionally, the good bike is in the shop do to a poor crank assembly which caused the drive train to shift sometimes when standing. So between the two things *I have been really focused on not standing but spinning quickly up hills. *
> 
> *It worked*. I got up less than anyone today and was usually the second guy up most climbs, occasionally the first. The guy who was up ahead is about 50 or more pounds lighter than me and an incredible athlete. So now I just need to keep it up.


Yup. I'm fairly light, so not a bad climber, but not the best, either. Yet oftentimes I find myself (seated and spinning) passing riders out of the saddle "because it's a climb". It takes more energy, and inherently limits a rider speed. 

Sure, initially speed may increase slightly, but to continue to increase (speed), it's best to get back in the saddle ASAP.

Here's the link I mentioned before:
CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS -


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for reposting the link. I had stumbled on the same one myself at some point, so great minds think alike. 

Not doing badly on the riding...but time is getting tight. With it getting too dark to be on the road now by 8pm around here, it's getting tougher to work and ride and tend to family/household stuff, too. I think it'll soon be time to get serious about shopping for a trainer. Boring, yeah. That's what cable tv is for, lol. When I started getting more exercise in Feb, it was all on a treadmill in front of the tv. Soon I'll be back there for at least weeknights, as my easiest time to train is once the kids are settled in the evening. 

To that end, what are some suggestions on a good indoor trainer? I've worked too hard, even for "only" 6-7 weeks, to let it go sliding backward now as the longer twilight hours are approaching. 

This past week, I only managed about 85-90 miles, but I also got about 10 running miles in, too. 6.1 miles in 1:01:21 (longest run yet, and with some HARD hills), and then 3.2 in 27-something. Turned in a PR on the 5k portion of the 3.2-mile run....26:53. Not a racer's speed, but for a guy who was dreading the "run for 10 minutes" workouts in the "Couch Potato to 5K" plan, as recently as 4-5 months ago, that's a pretty good improvement!

Took an "easy" ride yesterday....decided to go a little longer, but somewhat slower. My "comfortable but working at it" pace lately has been 15-15.5mph on average for 20-25 mile rides. I did 29 miles and 2000' of climbs at "go easy today" pace and it came out to 14.5mph, so I did hold it back somewhat, lol. The rain we were getting helped tamp down the pace, too, as I was not comfortable descending fast or cornering fast(er). 

The cycling has DEFINITELY made me a faster/stronger runner. There is NO doubt about that. I will be looking at 10k running events next spring/summer, and hopefully do some local cycling events and races as well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I think it'll soon be time to get serious about shopping for a trainer. Boring, yeah.
> 
> To that end, what are some suggestions on a good indoor trainer? I've worked too hard, even for "only" 6-7 weeks, to let it go sliding backward now as the longer twilight hours are approaching.


I agree with you on all counts. Trainers are beyond boring (some call them torture devices), but are necessary evils for the reason you mention... (paraphrasing) we work too hard to lose fitness in the off season. For me, the off season can last 5 months +/-.

Because I change modes of riding when on the trainer, I use a cheaper 'mag' model with variable resistance. In conjunction with a HRM, I use the resistance to keep me in a HR zone - usually resembling a bell curve. 

Just one suggestion, and I'm sure there will be others. Maybe do some poking around on the web, decide what fits best with your overall training regimen and go from there.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I need to start sniffing around...might hit Craigslist on this one. It seems an item that people would get and regret and try to offload again. I plan to join a local gym soon, too, so I can do some weight training. I had thought of using their spin bike, which conveniently enough has SPD fittings on it (within a platform), so I could use my shoes and similar work on pedal stroke, BUT....it's not my saddle, and probably my BIGGEST progress is that my posterior doesn't hurt so much when I'm on the bike a while. I'd prefer to retain my ability to be on my bike a long time, so I think a trainer it is. 

I have to get my "free" treadmill (was my in-laws' treadmill) and at least have that. 

I am going to the beach for a 4-day weekend over Labor Day. I really want to take the bike, but my hitch rack is a top tube carrier, and all the bickering on the web about putting carbon frames on top tube racks has me nervous. Maybe I'll get a set of SPD's for the MTB and take that....but man, will I miss the Roubaix. Nice flat, scenic area to ride....can work on pace, cadence, etc, without those cursed hills.....

(And I know, the hills are making me stronger, I know... I still curse them, lol.)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I need to start sniffing around...might hit Craigslist on this one. It seems an item that people would get and regret and try to offload again.


Very true, and after you spend some time on one, you'll understand why. 

But yes, IMO that's a good way to go.... 



tddeangelo said:


> I plan to join a local gym soon, too, so I can do some weight training. I had thought of using their spin bike, BUT....it's not my saddle, and probably my BIGGEST progress is that my posterior doesn't hurt so much when I'm on the bike a while. I'd prefer to retain my ability to be on my bike a long time, so *I think a trainer it is*.


I agree. If your Roubaix fits well, stay with it. Whenever I ride a bike with a fit deviating from my 'go to' bikes, my knees aren't happy. 



tddeangelo said:


> I am going to the beach for a 4-day weekend over Labor Day. I really want to take the bike, but my hitch rack is a top tube carrier, and *all the bickering on the web about putting carbon frames on top tube racks has me nervous. *


Obviously your bike and your call, but FWIW I've transported my Tarmac on that type of rack without issue - albeit for shorter distances.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmmm....

This would be about a 5 hour car ride one way. Mostly highway driving. The top-tube supper is coated, so it's not bare metal. I could use old socks or something to cushion it even more. I would really like to have the Roubaix with me. 4 mornings where I could be riding 25-30 miles along coastal town roads and even ocean view for parts of it. Sounds like a great workout to me!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> This would be about a 5 hour car ride one way. Mostly highway driving. The top-tube supper is coated, so it's not bare metal. I could use old socks or something to cushion it even more. I would really like to have the Roubaix with me. 4 mornings where I could be riding 25-30 miles along coastal town roads and even ocean view for parts of it. Sounds like a great workout to me!


Honestly, I'd be more concerned with the bike enduring a rain shower doing 60+ MPH. As you say, with some level of care, you can take steps to protect the frame (bungee cords, etc.).


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Honestly, I'd be more concerned with the bike enduring a rain shower doing 60+ MPH. As you say, with some level of care, you can take steps to protect the frame (bungee cords, etc.).


I put my Tarmac on a top tube hitch Thule rack. I think it is fine. Did it once in a downpour but it was a big ride the next day and I wanted badly to ride the Tarmac. 

I wrapped it up in several garbage bags. Taped it shut. Probably did not get me great mileage. But I brought it into the hotel that night and it was dry. 

I wish they made a decent cover for racks.


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

On the trainer - 
One piece of advice that I had gotten from a physical therapist who was a former national-level track cyclists was "Don't go cheap".

I purchased a Kurt Kinetic Road machine. The primary advantage of this trainer over many others is that it has a realistic power curve compared to actually riding on the road. (Stationary Indoor Bike Trainer - Kinetic by Kurt) It's also received better reviews than the comparable model from Cyclops. To find a better trainer than this model, you'll need to look at even more expensive solutions like the KICKR and Lemond Revolution.

The other thing I found really useful was to use Sufferfest videos (Cycling Training Videos - Download Now!). Rather than just staring at the TV and pedaling away at a certain resistance, the videos give a very structured, high-interval workout.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, dumb newbie question alert---

Obviously, I don't leave my bike out in the weather, it's stored in the same shed where my relatively new Husqvarna lawn tractor resides. But I have ridden my bike in the rain. 

Is there damage that can occur from that? I do clean it off periodically, and there is some speckled rust on the heads of the screws at the stem, but other than that, nothing seems amiss. 

Is there a danger to the bike being soaked if it should rain while I'm transporting?

The weather looks clear (as of now), but one never knows, I guess.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Yes, of course. Poorly sealed bearings can lose their lubrication and get contaminated, steel can rust, the chain will lose its lubrication and wear faster, more grit gets on the rims and wears them out faster.

It's all normal wear stuff. Just faster. On modern bicycles, most of this is only a problem if you ride something quite cheap. However, I've found it worthwhile to pay a little more attention to my chain, and Seattle winters have killed my rims surprisingly fast in the past.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I have ridden my bike in the rain.
> 
> Is there damage that can occur from that?


Water, bearings and grease don't go well together. While most assemblies (headset, BB, hubs) are sealed, contaminants can enter given enough volume and force. Add grit (which mixes with water) and it ain't the best environment for a bike. 

Thus the need to do a general wipe down and relube the chain after riding in the wet. I notice when I slack off on this is when I lose about 1k of use on a chain. 



tddeangelo said:


> Is there a danger to the bike being soaked if it should rain while I'm transporting?


I'm not sure I'd call it danger, but because of what I mentioned above you should take steps to minimize water entering those assemblies as much as possible. I think NJBiker's solution is a good one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

irish said:


> I purchased a Kurt Kinetic Road machine. *The primary advantage* of this trainer over many others is that it has a realistic power curve compared to actually riding on the road.


I would think if that were your main criteria for purchasing, rollers would be a better option. They offer the added benefit of honing bike handling skills.

IME nothing is really like road riding, so I use a trainer as a stop gap - providing the ability to maintain fitness till I can get back out on the road. Not worth going upscale on such a device, IMO.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have some time on the Computrainer. Pretty cool, although more expensive than a power meter. The new Wahoo Fitness one (IIRC) is supposed to be about the cheapest way going to get into training with power.

I have a mag trainer.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

irish said:


> On the trainer -
> One piece of advice that I had gotten from a physical therapist who was a former national-level track cyclists was "Don't go cheap".
> 
> I purchased a Kurt Kinetic Road machine. The primary advantage of this trainer over many others is that it has a realistic power curve compared to actually riding on the road. (Stationary Indoor Bike Trainer - Kinetic by Kurt) It's also received better reviews than the comparable model from Cyclops. To find a better trainer than this model, you'll need to look at even more expensive solutions like the KICKR and Lemond Revolution.
> ...


Agree 200% on Sufferfest. Not so much on the trainer. I have a cheap Ascent Fluid from Performance which is just fine for my Bicycle Torture Chamber.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to take the Roubaix on the beach trip. I'll pad it and secure it from bouncing, and cover it to protect from grit/weather, and enjoy riding on some flat terrain for a few days. 

I gotta get a trainer. My work schedule was earlier in the day for the summer, but now I'm getting home later, more stuff going on for the kids, and I just run out of daylight before I can get the bike on the road. 

I know it won't be loads of fun, but I get pretty darn edgy if I'm not on my bike at all!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> I know it won't be loads of fun, but I get pretty darn edgy if I'm not on my bike at all!


I'm exactly the same way, so I call the trainer a necessary evil. 

My SO kids me and says not exercising is not an option for me. I guess I can be... 'difficult'.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep, I'm the same way. I'm a pretty avid hunter, so when something keeps me from the woods in Oct/Nov/Dec, my wife will agree that I'm not fit to be around. 

The last ride I took was a quick one...only 12.something miles, but I averaged 16.5mph, so my speed is coming up a little. 

This work stuff sure cuts into my riding time, though! LOL

My Sigma computer arrived, BUT...the dog had to have another surgery yesterday (this SHOULD be it, I hope), so I have almost as much in vet bills as I spent on the Roubaix. The vet bills were unexpected, so they hit a little harder than a planned expense. The LBS is cool about it, and is holding the computer for me till I get out from under the vet bills. I'm looking forward to keeping an eye on cadence and distance. I have stopped mapping out specific routes anymore, but I do like to shoot for a target "minimum" distance (if I go over, that's ok, but I like to get at least "X" miles in on a given ride). I am really anxious to set up the Sigma and get going with it. 

On the fitness front, I've dropped down to 205lbs as of this morning. My initial goal was 200lbs, but I revised it a couple months ago to 190lbs, and I'm thinking 180lbs is attainable now. It's also nearing 20lbs I've lost since I got the bike at the beginning of July, and I've got over 500 miles on it. So far so good!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

All the way 'round, I think you're doing great. Weight down, fitness up, and waiting on the bike computer for the pooch. All pets should be so lucky! :thumbsup:


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Getting ready to head home from vacation, but the bike made it to our destination just fine. Knocked out 105 miles in 3 days of riding, including a 50-miler yesterday. Just felt ornery enough to do it!  The head winds in spots were not fun, but I guess took the place of hills. 

That is one thing that surprised me.....I sort of miss hills! Where'd that come from? LOL

First day ride was 26mi at 17mph avg, yesterday's 50-miler was 15.6mph. 

I got the bike over 31mph on a flat stretch though, so I felt pretty happy about that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I love hills. While I think I probably average a bit faster on the flat, when I'm at my nothing-extra weight, rolling hills are really my jam. The variety means places to put in a dig and actually get somewhere with it and places to catch my breathe.

Sometimes when I see people trash-talking the idea of base training and announcing that Zone 2 is too easy to be working out, I wonder if they've ever actually tried to ride Zone 2 for an hour. It gets wearing...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> Getting ready to head home from vacation, but the bike made it to our destination just fine. Knocked out 105 miles in 3 days of riding, including a 50-miler yesterday. Just felt ornery enough to do it!  The head winds in spots were not fun, but I guess took the place of hills.
> 
> That is one thing that surprised me.....I sort of miss hills! Where'd that come from? LOL
> 
> ...


I take a trip to the shore most years and get in a lot of cycling. Not this year but point is. It is very flat down there. I enjoy the rides but really by the end of it I am a little bored and looking forward to hitting the hills by home again.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I was down for three days in Chincoteague, VA. First day was 26mi, no wind, and I was tickled with the speed I could make. 

2nd day, I hit some Strava segments a little harder, but got a little bored. 

3rd day, I decided to try for 100 miles for the trip, which needed 44mi or so. I got to about 40 and thought, "If I don't do 50, I'll be ticked at myself for not doing it." I had to take 2 breaks to let my butt get feeling in it again, but other than that, no real discomfort. My calves were a little crampy for the rest of the day, but nothing major. 

I didn't get out as early in the day on the 2nd two days.....the winds picked up by then, and headwinds on flat terrain are not my favorite. 

Taking the bike up to 31mph on a flat stretch, though....that made my smile.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Get comfortable riding out of the saddle. Finding some excuses to ride out of the saddle for a bit, even very easy climbs, can really help with stiffness and discomfort.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Get comfortable riding out of the saddle. Finding some excuses to ride out of the saddle for a bit, even very easy climbs, can really help with stiffness and discomfort.


Yeah, I've noticed that. At home with hills, I'll be up a little here and there, not much, usually just enough to push over a steep section, but it's usually a welcome relief from the saddle, even for just a few moments. I hadn't had discomfort from the saddle for a while, and I had thought of that....with no hills, I was never "up," so I felt the saddle more. There were some hills, actually, but they were bridges and such that were not much of a slope, comparatively. I think the "worst" grade I had to climb was something like 1.5% or something like that. 

I covered the bike with large trash bags like was suggested. I didn't actually get the whole frame covered, but I got the chain, hubs, gears, crank, etc covered at least. The bike was right behind my pickup (with a cap), though, so the upper part of the bike actually should have been somewhat sheltered from road grit and such anyway. It seems to have endured the travel well.....everything functioned smoothly while down there. We'll see how it rides here at home soon, but I have a bunch of stuff going on with my kids the next few evenings, so I may not get on it till Friday. Really gotta get on the hunt for a trainer here, and soon. With the kids back to school, there's just so much going on after work, I run out of daylight.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tddeangelo said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that. *At home with hills, I'll be up a little here and there, not much, usually just enough to push over a steep section, but it's usually a welcome relief from the saddle, even for just a few moments.* I hadn't had discomfort from the saddle for a while, and I had thought of that....with no hills, I was never "up," so I felt the saddle more. There were some hills, actually, but they were bridges and such that were not much of a slope, comparatively. I think the "worst" grade I had to climb was something like 1.5% or something like that.


That's all it takes. Even an occasional sprint/ interval will do. I seldom get out of the saddle, but during harder efforts I kinda 'hover' over it. Points up the difference between static and dynamic fits. Just pushing harder changes fit some.

On bike stretches are useful as well. Bottom line, move around on the bike. Avoid consistent pressure on any one area.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, time flies...

Been a busy fall/winter, but my wonderful wife bought me a CycelOps Fluid2 trainer for an early Christmas present. Since Mid-December, I've tacked about 800 miles onto the bike, bringing me to 1500 for a total since July when I got it. 

I need to get back on here more, though.....


----------

